# Thoughts on sights



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

there OK but i like the sure loc and sward sights with sliders


----------



## NocBuster (Jan 5, 2009)

Both are awsome sights, Rite now I have the Viper Pred 2000 and like it alot, The thing I like about the Spot Hogg more then the viper is the individual micro pin adjustment.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

No one ese has thoughts on these sights?


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

Micro adjustment is very hard to beat.....


----------



## baily2 (Apr 15, 2009)

see i like the sure loc sights the best i mean im getting into target shoots an the viper scope with a 4x lenz an a 0.10 pin is just great i mean u dnt get target panic with a 4x like u do a 6x


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

i like sword sights, but i looked at these two sights too, great sights but a little too much price wise for me


----------



## turkey track (Apr 14, 2008)

love the spot hogg sights and i use copper john sadly but still works great ^_^


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

baily2 said:


> see i like the sure loc sights the best i mean im getting into target shoots an the viper scope with a 4x lenz an a 0.10 pin is just great i mean u dnt get target panic with a 4x like u do a 6x


I like my sure loc too, but there is too much drop to shoot out to farther distances without the vanes hitting the scope. 

I can't shoot a scope with a pin, though. When I try the pin blurs out due to to me focusing on the target, the clarifier, and lighting. I found that truespot scopes are what I need for indoor and some outdoor shoots.

Got the viper today and have it sighted in at 10 yards (can't shoot outside right now). It is a very nice sight, and the micro adjust is very smooth.


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

shibuya all the way :secret:


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

Xcreekarchery1 said:


> shibuya all the way :secret:


i agree :thumbs_up:


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

recurv shooters HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
get with the times man shoot a compound and a SURE LOC


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

GA HOYT said:


> recurv shooters HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> get with the times man shoot a compound and a SURE LOC


don't fret. Shibuya makes compound sights too  

and btw, if i ever decide to pick up a compound, i'm still putting a Shibuya on it


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

XCalibre said:


> don't fret. Shibuya makes compound sights too
> 
> and btw, if i ever decide to pick up a compound, i'm still putting a Shibuya on it


yeah i know i was just messing with cris After all he shoots pse riser and Hoyt limbs


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

GA HOYT said:


> yeah i know i was just messing with cris After all he shoots pse riser and Hoyt limbs


no i shoot win and win limbs now. and im switching to a hoyt set up : GMX and either 900cx or 990tx limbs


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

owwwwwwwwwwwww the hoyt hater is seeing the light 
lol when you getting them


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

Xcreekarchery1 said:


> no i shoot win and win limbs now. and im switching to a hoyt set up : GMX and either 900cx or 990tx limbs


what? didn't you just recently get the X-Factor?

and don't get the 900CX limbs. they'll do one of two things: blow up in your face or twist after a dozen shots. and besides, the 990s are faster and smoother than the 900s, or so i hear


----------



## whitetails23 (May 4, 2009)

*Sight selection*

I am an archery Technician at bass pro in Lawrenceville Georgia,
I have a 5-pin Toxonics sight and also a 5-pin Spot Hogg, I definetly favor the Toxonic sight...


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

whitetails23 said:


> I am an archery Technician at bass pro in Lawrenceville Georgia,
> I have a 5-pin Toxonics sight and also a 5-pin Spot Hogg, I definetly favor the Toxonic sight...


hay were are talking about target shooting but u are right they both are great sights i have one of each to :mg::embara:


----------



## rstoltz (Jul 6, 2008)

*sight*

you won't be disappointed with the Viper, awesome built sights & as you said super smooth adjustments. One plus to me is that the viper protects the pins alot better than most, and the pins are nice and bright but not to the point that they starburst. Good luck with whichever one you choose.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

One day this past week the wind died down so I could shoot outside. The pins on the viper are crazy bright during the day and are pretty good in low light. 

Whitetails23, which spot hogg sight do you have?


----------



## ktyre (Dec 2, 2008)

i used to have a set of hogg it and loved them but i shoot sure locs now


----------

